# Encore does her first targets!



## christinaekenn (Jan 10, 2011)

Encore, 4 1/2 months, practicing nose targets on a board for the first time. his is her EXHAUSTED....had to make her tired to get clearer thinking about her body position since she was a wild child today. Know how you can tell she is beat (even though it might not show to those who don't know her), check out her tongue and heavy breathing  https://vimeo.com/49126853 

This is one of the coolest pups I have worked with and she is fast as all get out and can keep up with my border collies. I think she will be an agility and obedience star in the right home.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

She's awesome, and _so_ tempting!! I wish things were a little bit different for me... (Like my ability to train two dogs, or Pimg's ability to, umm, _tolerate_ another dog living with her. haha!)


----------



## christinaekenn (Jan 10, 2011)

HAHAHAHA! Yea, this girl is way too much of a sweetheart to be hated on by another dog  Is Pimg nasty or does she just get grumpy?


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Oh no, not nasty at all. Just really grumpy and she also turns ultra jealous (which is funny because she's not a touchy-feely kind of dog). In fact, if I want her to cuddle with me, I actually have to cuddle with her! LOL  But it's funny that when another dog is living with us, Pimg will become a lap dog! :rofl:

She gets pretty competitive too (like she will push so hard as to hurt herself in order to make it to her toy first if another dog is chasing after it). I suppose that's probably a case of resource guarding really.

Mostly, she just doesn't like the annoying puppy play. She gives very clear signs that she's not interested, but puppies never seem to speak "dog." LOL! She seemed to do OK when I had my foster, though that is also when she sprained her knee. Overall, the only times Pimg has been seriously injured is when another dog was living with us. That could be coincidence, but maybe not.

She's most definitely not dog aggressive.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Really love that E litter! Encore looks like she will be a star in anything she tries!


----------



## christinaekenn (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks! Nick breeds some awesome pups and her parents are fantastic! This girl is such a complete powerhouse. LOVES agility, obedience, and tracking. She has not quite decided yet if IPO is up her ally but she will tell me in time what is right for her. I am leaning towards her being a top performance sport girl as her calling (agility, obedience, dock diving, tracking, etc). 

This is probably one of the coolest puppies I have ever raised. A very special girl for sure with a heart bigger than any dog I have met. Her enthusiasm for life and for ME is more than any of my other dogs combined. And that is saying a lot!


----------



## christinaekenn (Jan 10, 2011)

Wildo, I am blessed that my 3 main dogs here are fantastic puppy raisers. They sure know how to teach appropriate manners while being fair and safe. I wouldn't have it any other way. Must have a dog with good dog manners IMO for most performance sport arenas. 

I like jealousy as it makes the drive state higher  But that is just me.


----------



## ponyfarm (Apr 11, 2010)

Has Pimg ever lived with another male or was it always females?


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

I LOVE this litter <3 Gorgeous, smart girl. Great job with her!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

She looks fantastic! YOu are doing a wonderful job with her too, thanks for making the video.

aw:


----------



## christinaekenn (Jan 10, 2011)

thanks guys!  She is so much fun. We did the whole dogwalk today (only a foot off the ground of course) and she had no fear and went right into her 2o2o. She learns so fast! I will try and get new video of the other things she is doing in her agility class so far.


----------

